

Echo park time travel mart - xtacy
http://laughingsquid.com/echo-park-time-travel-mart/

======
hugh3
I am in two minds over this.

On one hand, this is awesome.

On the other hand, this seems to have been so deliberately designed to make
people like me say "This is awesome" that I feel compelled to say something
snarky about it. I hate the thought that I'm part of some market segment.

~~~
nimai
They're a non-profit tutoring organization focusing on creative writing
skills. This is one of their fundraising methods.

<http://www.826la.org/about/>

~~~
pigbucket
So it's designed to make me say "this is awesome" twice. That's really
manipulative.

------
jeffgreco
This place is in my hood and is great. My buddy Eli Stonberg shot these
performances there, and I think they nicely spotlight the uniqueness of the
place: <http://dublab.com/labnotes/tune-yards-visionversion-2/>

------
defeated
I love these 826 stores. I've got a set of time-travel travel posters from
Echo Park and some cans of immortality and omnipotence from the Brooklyn
Superhero Supply Company as well :).

